
The world’s most precious spice is on the verge of disappearing - valiant-comma
https://www.eater.com/2019/2/13/18212411/saffron-kashmir-india-most-expensive-spice-climate-change
======
masonic
Actual, less-clickbaity title: ‘This Land Is Meant Only for Saffron. Without
It, It Means Nothing.’

